
Make sure you don’t overpay with your privacy - jkroll
https://privacycheck.com
======
bradknowles
You need to have a native English speaker go over all your copy. Ideally,
someone who is actually a copy writer.

~~~
jkroll
I will forward it - thank you! If you can point me on a specific English
mistakes that you have noticed, I will really appreciate it.

